# An Washington, D.C. fanciers?



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

*Any Washington, D.C. fanciers?*

Does anybody know of a racing pigeon club close to Washington D.C. NW? And what can a pigeon racing club in the usa provide a beginner facier like me with?


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

the only thing i know is college park


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Try looking through the American Racing Pigeon Union website, including the "Find A Club" feature. You will find a lot there.

www.pigeon.org


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Try to contact lavenderloft (youtube), Or the Loft Report web site.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

AlbertoG said:


> Does anybody know of a racing pigeon club close to Washington D.C. NW? And what can a pigeon racing club in the usa provide a beginner facier like me with?


http://www.pigeon.org/findaclub.php

Click on above link, and fill out the information and you will find what if any AU clubs are available in your area. What most clubs will provide, is a way to ship pigeons to a race for a price. What clubs outside Washington DC area my offer, is a bit irrelevant, what you will want to know, is what if any local club is available, and what they specifically can offer.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link warren, this helped me also


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Theres the Capital City Racing Pigeon Club which i Believe is out of Laurel. There are also two clubs in Baltimore. The Hamilton Club and the Baltimore Pigeon Fanciers Social Club. Good luck


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

i was right its in college park ,i saw a guy at the farmers when i was buying feed and he told me hes been racing for 30 years and the big club is in college park in laurel


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Is a club a place were you can register your birds for a race and get them leg rings?


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes and they will guide you through the whole hobby


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Would they be able to give something to clock my birds or should I get that independently?


----------



## littleeddy32 (Sep 3, 2011)

Find out what clocking system they use and buy that one


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw a lot at eBay


----------

